# ASRock H61M-VS Motherboard, new build, powers on but no screen.



## Shorty82524 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi there everyone. I am a first time PC builder and I think I'm having some trouble with my motherboard. I'm using an ASRock H61M-VS motherboard and I think I have properly installed all of the components, but when I power on the PC it starts but there is nothing on the monitor. The chassis light comes on and both the CPU and chassis fans run, but nothing else besides that. I'm using the built-in VGA output. I've tried resetting the CMOS battery but that doesn't help. Any tips? Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the rest of your specs, CPU, PSU, Ram, Case ?
Make sure both the 24 pin main Power cable and the 4 pin CPU power plugs are connected and fully seated.

Try bench testing the board 1 stick of ram, CPU and power connected > http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Shorty82524 (Feb 22, 2012)

Motherboard: Newegg.com - ASRock H61M-VS LGA 1155 Intel H61 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
CPU: Newegg.com - Intel Core i3-2105 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I32105 (pretty sure, I know it's at least an Intel i3 3.1ghz)
Memory: Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL
Power Supply: Newegg.com - Rosewill RV350 350W ATX 1.3 Power Supply
Chassis: Newegg.com - APEX TX-381-C Black Steel Micro ATX Tower Computer Case
Hard Drive: Already available Seagate 160gb Sata drive
CD Drive: None currently

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shorty82524 (Feb 22, 2012)

Main power cable and CPU power cable are properly connected. Main power cable is actually a 20 pin, though the manual says the motherboard supports both 20 and 24 pins.

EDIT: I was browsing around online and I found a RAM compatibility list for the motherboard and my RAM is not listed, nor any other RAM I have in my house. However, when I use Newegg's memory compatibility tool it brings up the RAM that I have (the GSkill one listed above). Which site is correct?

UPDATE: Did a benchmark test with only CPU and 1 stick of RAM connected- same results. Chassis and fans power on but no video output. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably not the reason it's not posting, but that PSU was designed for early P4 systems about 10 years ago when the load was on the 5v and 3.3v rails, newer boards like yours needs a higher 12v rail then the other 2, if it has a 24 pin socket then it's wise to use a supply that has one to lessen the load on the other circuits.
Sooner or later it's going to fail and probably take the board with it.

Try the bench test procedure.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rosewill PSU's are basically junk and I would want a minimum 450W good quality PSU for your hardware.


----------



## intbal (Feb 22, 2012)

I have the same mobo and the same problem. My PSU is a thermaltake 430W unit with a 20+4 plug. I'm using a Nvidia GTS 250 for video in the PCI express slot. The system powers on, but there's no video signal going to the monitor and it sounds like no HDD activity. I pulled everything apart and checked for the usual, bent pins, improper connections, poor seating. Everything was fine. I also got my RAM from the newegg compatibility list. I swapped places and also tried one stick. No go.
Reviews don't seem to suggest a high DOA rate for this board, so I'm thinking it's a compatibility problem with the RAM. Anyone know anything else I can test before ordering or borrowing some other RAM to test?


----------



## Shorty82524 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your time and help- the PC actually works now, I'm posting this message from it! It seemed like the problem lay within either the RAM or VGA adapter, not sure which. But anyway, thanks for your advice and troubleshooting. I'll look into replacing the power supply as recommended. Thanks again.


----------



## intbal (Feb 22, 2012)

Did you end up using a different RAM stick? An add-in video adapter?
I'd like to know since my system is still not functioning.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

intbal said:


> I have the same mobo and the same problem. My PSU is a thermaltake 430W unit with a 20+4 plug. I'm using a Nvidia GTS 250 for video in the PCI express slot. The system powers on, but there's no video signal going to the monitor and it sounds like no HDD activity. I pulled everything apart and checked for the usual, bent pins, improper connections, poor seating. Everything was fine. I also got my RAM from the newegg compatibility list. I swapped places and also tried one stick. No go.
> Reviews don't seem to suggest a high DOA rate for this board, so I'm thinking it's a compatibility problem with the RAM. Anyone know anything else I can test before ordering or borrowing some other RAM to test?


PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics
Your PSU (made by HEC) is poor quality and underpowered (25A on the 12V rail and not 80+ certified) for the GPU.
You need to be at 650W for that GPU.

Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## intbal (Feb 22, 2012)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics
> Your PSU (made by HEC) is poor quality and underpowered (25A on the 12V rail and not 80+ certified) for the GPU.
> ...


The PSU not having enough power for the GPU is not the reason for no video (although it might be insufficient for the CPU/Board).
I tried using the onboard video as well as a 7300GT that I had on hand. Same result. No video signal to monitor.
Specs:
Well, the motherboard is obvious. It's the one this thread is about.
CPU-Intel G620
RAM-GSkill F3-10600CL8D4GBHK
GPU-Various (Galaxy Nvidia GTS 250 1GB 25SGF6HX1RUV)

Regarding the GTS 250 card, it and the PSU came from a PC build based on a Intel E2180 with 2GB DDR2 on a ECS mobo. Worked fine in that machine (I'm using it now). So the PSU is sufficient to power that card. Although I accept that it might not function along with both the card and the newer CPU. However, as I mentioned, I tried two other video solutions and both resulted in no video signal to the monitor. A family member is bringing me some RAM which is on ASRock's own compatibility list for the H61M-VS mobo. I will try that first. If the result is the same, I think the mobo might just be DOA.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

intbal said:


> The PSU not having enough power for the GPU is not the reason for no video (although it might be insufficient for the CPU/Board).


The CPU & Mobo use very little power. The GPU is the biggest user of power in a PC. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

Your PSU (made by HEC) is poor quality and underpowered (25A on the 12V rail and not 80+ certified) for the GPU making it the prime suspect for your problems as posted.
You need to be at 650W for that GPU.
I don't use any ASRock Mobo's so I'm not familiar their RAM brand preferences. Hopefully the RAM you substitute will resolve your problem. Best of luck.


----------



## intbal (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm appreciative of any help that others are graciously willing to provide.
However, it seems that you didn't actually read my full post.
As I mentioned, the GPU's power needs are completely irrelevant to the problems I am having. I received the same lack of video signal when using the onboard video and also when trying an nvidia 7300GT GPU. Neither of those require a 650W power supply to function. Therefore, my problem is not due to any PSU-for-GPU insufficiency.
As I have seen a few other posts elsewhere having a similar problem with this motherboard, I will update my status when/if I am able to determine a cause and solution to the problem.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the motherboard speaker hooked up? It will give beep codes which will point to the problem!


----------



## intbal (Feb 22, 2012)

It was the RAM.

The system is up and running now with the new RAM.
Since I found this thread through a web search of the mobo name, I figure other people might do the same if they're having problems. For those people, the RAM I used was Kingston KHX1600C9D3K2/4GX here.

Regarding the beep codes, this motherboard doesn't have a mobo speaker. It has a header for a chassis speaker, but I didn't have a case with a built-in speaker. Although I had a solution worked up, I was going to just wait for the replacement RAM before attempting to connect my phone-sourced piezo tweeter and homemade 4pin cable to my new mobo. Now that everything is working, I can locate a proper case speaker.

FYI, this PC works just fine with my 430W Thermaltake PSU _with_ the GTS 250 also installed.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

intbal said:


> It was the RAM.
> 
> 
> FYI, this PC works just fine with my 430W Thermaltake PSU _with_ the GTS 250 also installed.


Sure it will work but providing clean steady power is an entirely different story. It will eventually die and take hardware with it as it's being pushed beyond it's limits. The minimum power supply Nvidia recommends for that graphics card is 450w and yours will be lucky if it peaks at 400w. 

GeForce GTS 250 - Specifications - GeForce


----------

